# The Comedy Wildlife Photography Awards 2018



## longknife (Nov 22, 2018)

*I think this is the funnies of the 12. The following was the overall winner:*







*Love to see some captions for it. Mine is; “Get out of my easy chair!”*

*The rest of them *@ Nature's hilarious moments win prizes


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 22, 2018)

My 2 favorites was the polar bear taking pictures, and the rhino that had peacock feathers.


----------

